# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Tuyển tập CD giáo trình

## phanloi711

*Đồ họa:*

Trích:
Giáo trình Sử lý ảnh KTS chuyên nghiệp ( KS Dương Trung Hiếu)- Dĩa số 01 

Giáo trình Sử lý ảnh KTS chuyên nghiệp ( KS Dương Trung Hiếu)- Dĩa số 02

Giáo trình Sử lý ảnh KTS chuyên nghiệp ( KS Dương Trung Hiếu)- Dĩa số 03

Giáo trình Sử lý ảnh KTS chuyên nghiệp ( KS Dương Trung Hiếu)- Dĩa số 04

Giáo trình Sử lý ảnh KTS chuyên nghiệp ( KS Dương Trung Hiếu)- Dĩa số 05

Giáo trình Sử lý ảnh KTS chuyên nghiệp ( KS Dương Trung Hiếu)- Dĩa số 06

Giáo trình Sử lý ảnh KTS chuyên nghiệp ( KS Dương Trung Hiếu)- Dĩa số 07

Giáo trình Sử lý ảnh KTS chuyên nghiệp ( KS Dương Trung Hiếu)- Dĩa số 08

Photoshop CS3 Chuyên gia sử lý ảnh - ( Phần 1)

Photoshop CS3 Chuyên gia sử lý ảnh - ( Phần 2)

Hướng dẫn sử dụng Photoshop CS2 ( HG Group}

CD Bí Mật Xử Lí Ảnh Với Photoshop & Tools

CD giáo trình flash 8 cực đầy đủ của SSDG-Link MU & Adrive

Giáo Trình CorelDraw X3 - (HG Group)

CPAC Imaging Pro 2.0 Full - Phần mềm chỉnh sữa ảnh chuyên nghiệp

Giáo trình Adobe PhotoshopCS3

3D max bằng tiếng việt; video trực quan

BW GROUP Công Nghệ Phục Chế Ảnh Chuyên Nghiệp 2CD

Giáo Trình Căn bản CorelDraw 12 ( SSDG)

BW Group Giáo trình xử lý ảnh dạy trình độ nâng cao chuyên nghiệp

Chuyên Đề thiết kế đồ họa 2 của Kỹ Sư Dương Trung Hiếu

Giáo Trình PHOTOIMPACT

Giáo Trình Photoshop - Phần 4

Công nghệ thiết kế ảnh chuyên nghiệp

Giáo trình thiết kế quảng cáo chuyên nghiệp CorelDraw X3

Giáo trình công nghệ phục chế ảnh chuyên nghiệp

CPAC Imaging Pro 2.0 Full - Phần mềm chỉnh sữa ảnh chuyên nghiệp

Phù Thủy Photoshop - Phần 02 - Dĩa số 01

Phù Thủy Photoshop - Phần 02 - Dĩa số 02

Giáo trình sử lý ảnh - Phần 01

Giáo trình biên tập và sử lý phim chuyên nghiệp - SSDG

*Giáo trình 3DMAX 7 Toàn tập - SSDG*

*
English:

* Trích:
Từ điển ProDic 2007 - Bộ từ điển Anh - Việt chuyên ngành đầy đủ nhất

DVD Day. Tiếng Anh cho Người Việt Nam

VOA 2004 Plus Dynamic English (ISO) - CD học Anh ngữ của đài tiếng nói 
HoaKỳ

Giáo trình luyện thi IELTS 
*
Web,mạng:*

Trích:
Giáo Trình : LẬP TRÌNH APS.NET

Hướng dẫn làm forum vbb bằng FLASH

Các video thực hành Mạng Nâng Cao

Giáo Trình CCNA 3.0

[SSDG] Giáo Trình Bảo Mật Và Khôi Phục Dữ Liệu

*
CNTT**:*

Trích:
[HOT] 1 DVD ebook, clip, tool, tip, trick...for Hacker & [email protected] 
Giáo Trình Hệ Điều Hành Linux - Unix | Đại Học Quốc Gia, Sách tin học -Trịnh Minh Ngọc

Giáo Trình Hacker

Tuyển Tập Video clip "Giáo Trình Thực Hành Học Hack"

Video dạy lắp ráp & cài đặt máy vi tính nói tiếng việt rất chi tiết

*Chinh phục "Nàng" PC khó tính....!*
*
Giáo trình Counter Hack* 
*Word, excel:*

Trích:
Giáo Trình Học Word 2007

Giáo trình Word 2003 toàn tập

Giáo Trình Microsoft Word 2007 - SSDG

*
Other:*

Trích:
CD Danh nhân và nhân vật lịch sử Việt Nam [SSDG]

Tự Học Nấu Ăn Các Món - Đặc Sản Và Đãi Tiệc [DVD-ISO]

Từ điển Đông - Y - Dược

Giáo Trình Thí nghiệm Vật lý - Dành cho bậc Phổ thông trung hoc

Kho tàng Câu đố Việt Nam ( SSDG)

Giáo Trình PHOTOIMPACT

*Giáo trình Studio 9 - Biên tập và sử lý phim*

*Giáo trình Biên Tập và Sử lý Âm Thanh - SSDG*


Password:



> http://get4share.com

----------


## nam123

_bác cho toàn link đểu_

----------


## kidhero321

Troi oi ! loi thi hay chu co cai link nao dung dc dau ! cho cai link khac di

----------


## admin

Công nhận nhìn cái kho rất đồ sộ, mỗi tội chẳng down được cái nèo/[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## thanhlong24

anh ơi cho e cái link đi cảm ơn a trước nhé

----------


## obsking

Nghe thì hay đây không biết dow được không nữa. nghe nói toàn link đểu để thử cái coi

----------

